
Ask HN: How did you build the lifestyle you wanted? - didizaja
I’m a junior in college (in the US) majoring in computer science &amp; math, and this pandemic has given me time to think more about what kind of lifestyle I want to live once I’m completely established (hopefully by 28 or 30).<p>I realized I want work that is location-independent. I also realized that I want to have an active lifestyle that involves running, hiking, swimming, and working out at the gym frequently. Additionally — and this is the most idealistic — I want the ability to work for ~6 months of the year to support myself for the rest of the year. I’d use the other 6 months to travel, focus solely on personal projects, and volunteer my time&#x2F;skills to help organizations that need it. With respect to income, I don’t want to be insanely rich, but I want to be comfortable enough to go out to eat occasionally and afford valuable experiences. I want a small and cozy house (I like the idea of a tiny home honestly). I’d like this home to be on the outskirts of a city and&#x2F;or near some natural areas with lots of trees and trails. I don’t currently want a family, but I’m open to change if I find someone I like and vice versa.<p>For those of you who’ve managed to do something like this (or whatever your dream lifestyle was), how did you manage to do it? Entrepreneurship? Working in a high-paying field and&#x2F;or saving aggressively? Something else?<p>I used to think I wanted to be an entrepreneur of the startup variety, but I realized I really saw that as a means to an end to get to the lifestyle I described above, so I’m curious to see what other, non-startup $$$$ exit ways there might be to do this.
======
GrumpyNl
Sounds simpel but just do it.

~~~
didizaja
I know you are right, I was just looking for advice on a more concrete
strategy. But, maybe Nike’s adage of “just do it” is best after all.

